# WATCH OUT, JUST RECEIVED THIS P.M.



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey all, just a FYI….  just received this P.M.  Here’s a screenshot!  I really like this forum and hate to see this stuff on here!


----------



## cornman (Aug 9, 2021)

It’s blurry…can you elaborate?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 9, 2021)

That’s terrible. Hopefully the IT department figures out a way to stop that crap.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

cornman said:


> It’s blurry…can you elaborate?



Click on the thumbnail and you’ll see!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 9, 2021)

What did you rate her? Jk, yeah hate when that crap hits up sites like this

Just got the pm also along w a cpl other members


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 9, 2021)

Got something very similar.  I emailed the site about it. 

gholbikelv542 started a new conversation with you at Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!.

*hey)*
bigfurmn, hey) Emilly, 25, female. Rate my naked photos on sex dating site, click link: http://fastdate24.com/hotgirl93


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

pc farmer
 , Adam can you help or pass on the word of this?  I just seen you were on!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow...now they are spamming forums....


----------



## cornman (Aug 9, 2021)

How can a message like that be sent without signing up asa member? Like, can it be traced?  Sorry, my tech savvy is low .


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 9, 2021)

ADMIN can look up the I.P. address, but most are sent through a proxy...could be Chinese phishing through a U.S. proxy I.P. address.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2021)

Yep, hate to see that also!

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> pc farmer
> , Adam can you help or pass on the word of this?  I just seen you were on!



It hit all at once. I think we have it cleaned up and them booted


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> It hit all at once. I think we have it cleaned up and them booted



Thanks buddy, you mods are awesome!  Appreciate all you mods do to keep our forum clean of stuff that’s not needed here!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 9, 2021)

I got it too. It’s frigging everywhere. i reported it, whatever good that does, but yes we need to be sharp eyed and stay on top of this garbage.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice job.  Keep that crap out of here.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

pc farmer
 , when all is under control… feel free to delete this thread!  I only started it to warn other members!  Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 9, 2021)

I deal with that on another site I moderate.  Really only way I have found to avoid it is to check IP address on black lists and first postings need to approved.  No PMs until poster is permitted to post.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just received mine about 7 minutes ago..  reported it ...


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 9, 2021)

I literally just got mine as I'm reading this.  I reported it and deleted it.  Thank you Mods for all you do.  I've been here over 3 years and this is the first thing of this kind I've ever gotten.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 9, 2021)

It is everywhere.
My wife works in IT but on the user side.  Her co-workers have been battling an intrusion for the past 5 days.  Yep, some dumb ass clicked on a bad link.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the same link as 

 bigfurmn
 and reported it.  I took a minute but I found the option to 'leave conversation' and delete it from my PM list.   I hope this only blocked this user and not all PM's.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 9, 2021)

Got the PM three minutes ago.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2021)

This is the type of Crap that happens when a Newbie refers to his pics as Food [email protected]#n. Maybe we missed one...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is the type of Crap that happens when a Newbie refers to his pics as Food [email protected]#n. Maybe we missed one...JJ



I agree 

 chef jimmyj
 !  Please know, I was just warning fellow members!  I as well as other members of this forum respect and appreciate all you Mods do!  Thanks!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 9, 2021)

I got the same thing from a username yggrne545


----------



## forktender (Aug 10, 2021)

So were they hot? I haven't got a damn thing.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2021)

Got mine a couple minutes ago.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 10, 2021)

yep it's back again just got it here too.

User name....
*buzarius385*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I agree
> 
> chef jimmyj
> !  Please know, I was just warning fellow members!  I as well as other members of this forum respect and appreciate all you Mods do!  Thanks!



No issue my friend. I/we appreciate guys lije you have our back. Mods are not always here and Reporting stuff like this posts an alert that clues us in that there is a problem.
I just Deleted a butt load of these and banned the spammer. So far, same message, three different people/Bots sending them...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2021)

Got 1 28 minutes ago, determined little buggers aint they? lol


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2021)

don't see a way to delete messages either


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ADMIN can look up the I.P. address, but most are sent through a proxy...could be Chinese phishing through a U.S. proxy I.P. address.
> 
> Russia is where it's coming back to this time





SmokinEdge said:


> I got it too. It’s frigging everywhere. i reported it, whatever good that does, but yes we need to be sharp eyed and stay on top of this garbage.



It does a lot of good since they are using PM's we won't know about it unless we get one or somebody reports it



daspyknows said:


> I deal with that on another site I moderate.  Really only way I have found to avoid it is to check IP address on black lists and first postings need to approved.  No PMs until poster is permitted to post.



New member posts are held for approval however since they are using PM's we don't get notified 

This seems to happen once every few years it's difficult to prevent since they are not actually posting in a thread but instead using PM's.  I banned several of them yesterday as they got reported then Adam banned several of them then Chef Jimmy banned some so we are aware it's happening but need those that receive them to report them otherwise we may not catch them or catch them as soon


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2021)

mike243 said:


> don't see a way to delete messages either



You can click on "leave" on the tab on the upper right side of the PM


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 10, 2021)

I also received one early Friday morning and sent it off to bosses here . Have had nothing sense

David


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2021)

Must be a new pfishing scam they just thought of. I've gotten a couple of similar text messages this month.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2021)

Glad to hear everybody is on track to rid us of this crap.

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

Me too. Reported it.


----------



## D.W. (Aug 10, 2021)

Got the same message under a different user name.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2021)

It seems like it has been taken care of due to the work of the Admins & mods, I wasn’t involved, but the other guys did a good job getting rid of this crap.
Al


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 10, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is the type of Crap that happens when a Newbie refers to his pics as Food [email protected]#n. Maybe we missed one...JJ


I did this very thing on another Forum a couple of weeks ago. Fortunately it was caught quickly.  Total ignorance on my part!
I received a friendly PM from  mod/admin explaining why using such words is not allowed. I have much respect for mods and administrators now.


----------



## Princeau99 (Aug 10, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is the type of Crap that happens when a Newbie refers to his pics as Food [email protected]#n.


This is terrible, I almost always click on "food [email protected]@n".
(got my email yesterday)


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Wow...now they are spamming forums....



This has been going on quite a while on some outher apps and forums I belong to.  
It just means that SMF is big enough that the trolls think they may get some peeps to take the bait.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 10, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is the type of Crap that happens when a Newbie refers to his pics as Food [email protected]#n. Maybe we missed one...JJ


 Yep, the hackers and trolls are good at what they do.  Another BBQ site started using the word 'pron' instead of [email protected]#n.  Something to do with search engine results tagging the site  differently.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> This has been going on quite a while on some outher apps and forums I belong to.
> It just means that SMF is big enough that the trolls think they may get some peeps to take the bait.


Yeah, it seems like it's just something we have to get used to.
Every time a block is put up the cockroaches find a way around it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

Man, I'm kinda feeling left out. I didn't get a PM. What a roach...

All kidding aside great job done by the staff. Staying ahead of this before it got out of hand.

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 10, 2021)

They are at it again, just got this PM!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> They are at it again, just got this PM!
> 
> View attachment 507355


 Yeah, just got the same one.  I didn't get the other one at least.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2021)

I have gotten a few Spams in my PMs in the past, but never any involving Sex.
I must be too old.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2021)

I just got one, too. I just "left" without responding.
These people are non -stop unstoppable.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 10, 2021)

I got it too.


			ballagamand4


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2021)

That one is now gone but they seem to keep coming


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> That one is now gone but they seem to keep coming


Good luck. I think we all know you're doing what you can.
We'll just keep deleting and ignoring.
If the U.S. Gov can't stop them how can you?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

Sounds like you guys may need to add a captcha to the mix of newbies joining the SMF family. At least it will stop the bots from gaining access to the site. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

I have my privacy setting - set to "Members Only" when it comes to starting new conversations. 

Chris


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 10, 2021)

forktender said:


> So were they hot? I haven't got a damn thing.


So does that make me a se?y b$&ch??? 
Seriously thank you mods for taking care of this so quickly. You people are incredible!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I have my privacy setting - set to "Members Only" when it comes to starting new conversations.
> 
> Chris


I was under the impression that only members could interact. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Man, I'm kinda feeling left out. I didn't get a PM. What a roach...
> Chris


Chris, if it makes you feel better, I could put on a swimsuit and you could rate me , but not sure if system goes below zero.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 10, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Chris, if it makes you feel better, I could put on a swimsuit and you could rate me , but not sure if system goes below zero.


Pic?


----------



## Nate52 (Aug 10, 2021)

That's not fair. I tried 5 different user name/password/ email address combinations before I was able to join here. It kept getting bumped back with a spam suspicion warnings.

And this person sneaks right through. Son of a....


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 10, 2021)

I tried a bunch of different emails too... I still can't see her pictures though


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow.  I missed all of the fun too.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I was under the impression that only members could interact. Maybe I was wrong.



You are correct when they join they become a member. If they were to post to a thread or try to create a thread it would be held for approval but PM's aren't they are sent member to member so we don't have to approve them. Every one of these the last few days have come back to IP's in Russia. We are doing some things to try to prevent them but so far haven't been able to stop all of them but we are trying. Keep reporting them and we'll deal with them


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 10, 2021)

Well goll darn it Helga! Some of the boys feel left out... that's discrimination!   

In all seriousness... you mods do and are doing a terrific job!

Thank you!
Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 10, 2021)

It goes without saying, but I'll say it anyway.  
Do not click on the links in these pesky PM's.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 10, 2021)

The strength of this site is the members. Their willingness to help and be engaging. The collective knowledge here is phenomenal. Equal to that is that the members are willing to share knowledge, cuss, discuss and hammer out the truth, all while being civil. It’s almost unheard of.
Behind all of this is the voluntary staff and moderators that keep things grounded. Without them we would not be able as members to do what we do. My hat off to all staff, admin, and mods. You folks are incredible, really. Happy to have landed here.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

Buggers are still at it again this morning! Hang in there folks, and thank you mods/admins!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2021)

*


----------



## forktender (Aug 12, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> You are correct when they join they become a member. If they were to post to a thread or try to create a thread it would be held for approval but PM's aren't they are sent member to member so we don't have to approve them. Every one of these the last few days have come back to IP's in Russia. We are doing some things to try to prevent them but so far haven't been able to stop all of them but we are trying. Keep reporting them and we'll deal with them


Have you thought about making it, so you have to have, say, 5 posts before you can PM anyone? I know Xenfro has that option on their forums.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> Have you thought about making it, so you have to have, say, 5 posts before you can PM anyone? I know Xenfro has that option on their forums.



That's not a great idea.
I get many PMs from non-members, asking me Smoking and MES questions.
I answer them if I can, or if I can't I tell them to Join SMF & ask the whole gang the question. Some of them have joined, and some have not.
I figure they feel more comfortable posting to one person, than posting for the first time, in front of a huge crowd.

My 2 Piasters,
Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> Have you thought about making it, so you have to have, say, 5 posts before you can PM anyone? I know Xenfro has that option on their forums.


I don't think that's a bad idea to look at.
The one I got showed the "member" as joining that day with 0 messages and 0 likes....


----------



## dls1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Well, I haven't received any PMs from Emily and her friends, and and not sure if I should be happy and relieved, or pissed off and jealous.

I hope this doesn't turn out like the hacking fiasco on the forum a few years ago with what seemed like hundreds a new forum postings daily from China, India, the Philippines, etc touting sex dating sites, generic Viagra, penile enhancement devices, Filipino women seeking boyfriends or husbands, etc. If I recall correctly, that went on for a couple weeks, if not longer. Also, as I recall, there was a good number of active forum members who left and never returned.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 12, 2021)

I have nothing to report.
Not suggesting anything, but often targets are the users that have been to ... questionable ... websites that left a tracking cookie.
Similar to a bad encounter that left behind a gift that requires a trip to your medical provider.



forktender said:


> Have you thought about making it, so you have to have, say, 5 posts before you can PM anyone? I know Xenfro has that option on their forums.


I haven't modded any forums in 20 years.  I know there used to be an option to prevent all new users from any interaction until fully approved.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Russian Spammers!!!
> They're just mad because they lost the last election.
> 
> Bear



That wouldn't be a Political post now, would it?...JJ


----------



## forktender (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I have nothing to report.
> Not suggesting anything, but often targets are the users that have been to ... questionable ... websites that left a tracking cookie.
> Similar to a bad encounter that left behind a gift that requires a trip to your medical provider.
> 
> I haven't modded any forums in 20 years.  I know there used to be an option to prevent all new users from any interaction until fully approved.


"Not suggesting anything, but often targets are the users that have been to ... questionable ... websites that left a tracking cookie". 

Naw, can't be, or else my pm box would be overflowing with girly spam. Because my PC has been to the deepest darkest web, I'm talk'in a galaxy far, far away type of sh!t. Although I do have great protection on my PC and I also type with condoms on my fingers just to be safe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> You are correct when they join they become a member. If they were to post to a thread or try to create a thread it would be held for approval but PM's aren't they are sent member to member so we don't have to approve them. Every one of these the last few days have come back to IP's in Russia. We are doing some things to try to prevent them but so far haven't been able to stop all of them but we are trying. Keep reporting them and we'll deal with them





Bearcarver said:


> That's not a great idea.
> I get many PMs from non-members, asking me Smoking and MES questions.
> I answer them if I can, or if I can't I tell them to Join SMF & ask the whole gang the question. Some of them have joined, and some have not.
> I figure they feel more comfortable posting to one person, than posting for the first time, in front of a huge crowd.
> ...


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Russian Spammers!!!
> They're just mad because they lost the last election.
> 
> Bear



Totally disagree, I think they got exactly who they wanted elected. 

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 13, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I did this very thing on another Forum a couple of weeks ago. Fortunately it was caught quickly.  Total ignorance on my part!
> I received a friendly PM from  mod/admin explaining why using such words is not allowed. I have much respect for mods and administrators now.


I also was guilty of using that phrase on here. I got a PM from a admin and explained why I couldnt use it.  I actually had no idea.  
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 13, 2021)

This place is awesome!


----------

